# Rip Off - Beware



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Buyer beware of http://www.dogkennels.com/
I ordered two replacement trays for my 36" wire crates http://www.dogkennels.com/dog-crates/dog-crate-accessories/replacementtrayfor36incrates.cfm as the website states it fits all 36" standard crates. I even measured my crates to make sure they fit before I ordered. However, they did not fit my crates as they were too large. I contacted the company for a return and refund by e-mail and no response so I called today. I was informed that they charge a 50% restocking fee :-& (the website has a different link for general return policies and one for each product and I missed that :sad: ) plus I have to pay shipping (not a problem there). So now I have two trays that don't fit my crates and refuse to return them for an absurd 50% restocking fee plus shipping. I'll sell them on e-bay first :-(


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Man, that's a bummer. I _does_ say fits all standard 36" crates so WTH?? :-k 

I'd at least post a rating and your experience on the site.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Alex Corral said:


> Man, that's a bummer. I _does_ say fits all standard 36" crates so WTH?? :-k
> 
> I'd at least post a rating and your experience on the site.


I did post a rating but it is subject to approval by the company. Therefore I doubt it will surface.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry sorry about your deal and thanks for keeping the rest of us aware of scumbag dealers. Fairness should always be the order of the day!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not go to several other dog sites and just "share your experience with this company" ?
Get the word out to as many members of the dog community that you can.

Terry


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Why not go to several other dog sites and just "share your experience with this company" ?
> Get the word out to as many members of the dog community that you can.
> 
> Terry


That's my plan and I told them that is exactly what I was going to do 

Fair is fair but as far as I'm concerned it was false advertising.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you thought about contacting the BBB in their area and see if they can assist in any way?

Terry


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Have you thought about contacting the BBB in their area and see if they can assist in any way?
> 
> Terry


Actually they have a BBB logo on their website. I did some research by phone number and found they are part of a company called NetShops an online retailer that currently owns and operates over 200 stores. :roll: So I sent a complaint to their head of customer service and will see what happens then go to BBB.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> Actually they have a BBB logo on their website. I did some research by phone number and found they are part of a company called NetShops an online retailer that currently owns and operates over 200 stores. :roll: So I sent a complaint to their head of customer service and will see what happens then go to BBB.


To be a member of the BBB you have to be willing to allow the BBB to arbitrate complaints and abide their findings. I'm not current on that but that's the way it was when I was a member.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I wanted to update on this company even though a bit late. I finally went to the directly to the customer care supervisor and received the following message and received a refund nearly two months after my initial purchase: We do state on our general return and exchange policy that each item has its own policy. I apologize if this was unclear to you in any way and am willing to reduce the restocking fee to 25%. Unfortunately, we do not manufacture or ship these items, they come directly from the supplier and are received back to that location as well and they charge us a 50% fee to take the item back and restock it. I will note your order accordingly and when the item is received back only a 25% restocking fee will be applied. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

I guess 25% beats a 50% restocking fee.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea...they only bent you half way over.:-o


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea...they only bent you half way over.:-o


No shi# ya know it will be the last time I order from any of their companies.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If worse comes to worse can you cut down the tray (save the lip) and glue it back together with some PVC or other plastic glue.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are great for blasting with a shotgun.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> If worse comes to worse can you cut down the tray (save the lip) and glue it back together with some PVC or other plastic glue.


Naw, I sent them back and cut my losses. I have enough equipment stacked up around here. Problem is Premier can't even find me replacement trays for their own wire crates :-x :-x :-x Those two wire crates fit my van perfect so no trays just crate pads for now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry, figure out how wide you want the tray and how deep. Add whatever you need to make up the height but leave a little room. Go to a plastics supply and get a piece of 1/16th lexan that size. Cut the corners out for however high you figured the sides. Take it to a sheet metal shop(or back to the plastic supply if the have a break) and have them bend the lips up. They have a special glue that will bond the corners.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Terry
Do you have to have a tray in the crate? Why not just get a cow stall mat and cut it down to size?

Terry


----------

